# Rookie error?



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Referred to this site numerous times over the past few weeks as some of the information I've found has proved invaluable. However, I'm wondering if there's anyone out there who can help. I'm currently cycling my first 64l aquascaped tank using:

Interpet fish box 64l
Fluval 106 canister filter
Ada powersand
Ada aquasoil malaya
2x standard interpet daylight bulb
Custom 15w t8 bulb

  Started my cycle 2 weeks ago today and planted moderately with DHG but as yet my ammonia is staying around 3ppm, no sign of nitrites and around 30ppm nitrate (I am currently ei dosing).  I'm also running the fluval 88g pressurised co2 system.  Lights are on for 10 hours a day and co2 comes on 1 hour before lights on and goes off at lights out.  

  Two weeks since planting and I have seen no growth from the DHG so I was wondering whether this may be because I have used the normal grain size aquasoil instead of the powder type?  If anyone has had success in doing a full DHG carpet in normal aquasoil, then tips and advice would be hugely appreciated!

  Thanks,

  Mike[DOUBLEPOST=1397466243][/DOUBLEPOST]I should also add that for the first week of using ada aquasoil, daily 50% wc were done, and last week 50% changes were done every other day and I now intend to just complete one 50% wc per week in line with the ei dosing but no DHG growth as of yet


----------



## Claire (14 Apr 2014)

I wouldn't say it has anything to do with your grain size substrate. If you are EI dosing then the plants will be able to get any nutrients they need from the water. If people can grow glosso carpets in thick gravel, I'm sure hairgrass will grow in aquasoil!

I think the most likely bet is that the plants are still acclimatising. My hairgrass took a few weeks to settle in and root before I started seeing growth above the substrate. I bet if you pulled a plant up then you would see that it has been putting out a lot of new roots.

Give them time. As long as you're not getting algae problems then alls good at this stage.


----------



## michael woods (14 Apr 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply! Tbh, it was algae that promoted me to post on here as I seem to have some green hair algae forming on the strands and so I was gently twisting it around a tooth brush when I saw how easily the DHG could be uprooted! But I'll be patient with it and continue ei dosing. Been cycling for 2 weeks now and my ammonia has dropped to 3ppm but nitrite is still zero. The guy at the fish store said the cycle can sometimes skip the nitrite stage but I am somewhat dubious over this. Would you have any idea why I am still at zero nitrite??


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Apr 2014)

The OP is advised to stop testing and to ignore the entire issue of cycling. He should focus more on CO2, flow and distribution. 
Hair algae is is definite sign of poor CO2. It will only get worse if the OP continues to pay attention to meaningless test kit results instead of attending to the basic infrastructure of the tank system.

Cheers,


----------



## michael woods (15 Apr 2014)

I'm somewhat of a newbie when it comes to scaping...what is op? Well tbh, the hairgrass came with some algae on it and I forgot to take it off when I was planting it but was hoping that co2 and water changes would take care of it. Since taking it off with a toothbrush there doesn't seem to be a reoccurrence. So when you say poor co2; do you mean not enough, or poor distribution? Still waiting for the arrival of my drop checker which should help me aim in the right ball park.  Quick question as regards to the drop checker...should I place it the opposite side of the co2 diffuser? 

 Thanks for your help


----------



## EnderUK (15 Apr 2014)

Op is the original poster ie you, ceg can be a bit blunt since he gives out the same advice again and again. Since you don't have live stock in you can crank up the co2 more, not going to harm your plants. Once you get the plants growing they'll suck up the ammonia. Stick the drop checker were ever you want, its just a guide not accurate.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Apr 2014)

Hi,
   OP = Original Poster or Original/Opening Post.




michael woods said:


> So when you say poor co2; do you mean not enough, or poor distribution?


Either, or both. In some cases it means unstable delivery of CO2 as well. Any combination of these causes problems.



michael woods said:


> Quick question as regards to the drop checker...should I place it the opposite side of the co2 diffuser?


It really doesn't matter where the dropchecker is placed. It is only a rough guide. In the meantime, you should perform the pH profile checks as dicussed in the thread http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/melting-marsilea-hirsuta-staurogyne-repens.28996/

Cheers,


----------



## michael woods (21 Apr 2014)

For some reason, I didn't get an email to notify me about these posts :s I have however just read through that thread you quoted and it was pretty helpful...wish I'd have read it before I just started another thread on the water chemistry forum! Basically...I had to upgrade my co2 and got one of those bazooka diffusers...my drop checker is a nice line green at 2bps and there are bubbles all over the tank but I understand that it it just a guide. I'm running an extra koralia powerhead to create a rotational flow of water and my light is reduced to 8 hours a day. I still have green hair algae but only where the natural light shines through :s anyway, I got my water tested today and it's looking good...my ammonia is 0.25, nitrite is 0.25 BUT my ph was a yellow 6, is this detrimental to anything in the tank including the bacteria??? Unfortunately I don't know the kh and gh of my water but I will be doing a ph profile as soon as I can.
  Wish my lfs was as knowledgable as the guys on here.  Really appreciate your help.[DOUBLEPOST=1398090505][/DOUBLEPOST]Just thought I'd put a pick of how it is now...


 3 ludwigia glandulosa going behind the middle rocks to hide the filter and also create a sunrise effect over the three peaks


----------



## Claire (21 Apr 2014)

pH of 6 is totally fine. My ph goes down to 5.5 on my ph profile and there's no problems. My barbs love it.


----------



## michael woods (21 Apr 2014)

Thanks Claire, I'm looking at having a school of harlequin rasboras, I've seen some nice purple ones at Maidenhead and I've read they appreciate soft water but you read all sorts of horror stories and conflicting information online...it's one worry after another[DOUBLEPOST=1398109579][/DOUBLEPOST]Also, is there any way of preventing my tank looking like the contents of a champagne glass?? I watched one video on YouTube of a guy who had the exact same diffuser as me only his bubbles rose about 2 inches and disappeared...he showed you the rest of his tank and there wasn't a bubble to be seen? Mine are really small bubbles that get blown round the tank and don't disappear :s


----------



## Claire (22 Apr 2014)

Maybe time to clean your diffuser? If it was making small bubbles at first then needing a wee clean is your answer. If it's always made bigger bubbles, perhaps you're injecting more or something than the video?


----------

